# trailer bearings please read...



## Victor Coar (Jul 6, 2009)

I have watched the videos about trailer bearings. I have searched the net for other videos. here is my problem.

1 removed the cap.
2 removed the cotter pin
3 removed the nut
4 removed the washer

5 It would appear that there is another washer or nut of some kind before the bearing. I can't get it off - It seems like if it were a washer i could tap it and it would come off so I think it's a nut...there is no rust inside the hub but, the hub has come loose and was warm to the touch this weekend while using the trailer.I can't manage to get a hold of it with pliers so I loaded it up with wd40 in hopes I could loosen it today. I don't mind buying some new parts I probably should anyway but, I am worried about the axle do any of you guys have any Idea what I am dealing with?

Please advise and thank you.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2009)

can you get a picture of it? Even with your cell phone would work


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the inner race?







https://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/equipment/accessories/trailer-bearings2.htm


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 6, 2009)

? It could be? why is it stuck/ how do I get it off?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

The article says to take off the wheel hub first after the nut and cotter pin and washer???


I'm just reading, I have no clue.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 6, 2009)

I had to tap mine out with a flathead scewdriver and a mallet, I was replacing them anyway so I didnt worry about damaging them. When I installed new, I lined it up and used the mallet and a wood block to pound it flat back into the hub and it went in really smooth.


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 6, 2009)

I think It could be the inner race but would that be threaded to screw onto the axle? I cant get the hub off because of this...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Unless I missed what he said he did not remove bearing yet.Put wheel on & pull or wiggle back & forth,it should come.Sounds like bearing is stuck on spindle.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 6, 2009)

Depending on the age of the trailer, it could have a keyed washer.A keyed washer has a tab that slides down in a groove,on the spindle.This keeps the washer from spinning and trying to loosen the spindle nut when the wheel and bearings are turning.If you see no groove you are probably looking at the inner race.It is probably rusted to the spindle.Try to tap the hub off from the back side with a BFH.BFH is a Big Freakin Hammer.


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll do that! and report back!


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 7, 2009)

well I did it ! thanks for all the advice! It was the inner race I did not realize it was connected to the bearing itself. It was stuck to the axle, not rusted, just stuck I soaked in wd40 for 1 day. With the help of the above mentioned BFH it practically jumped off the axle. O.k. not really - I pounded the hell out of it - once that came off the hub got hung up. I then pounded the hell out of that. Here is where the problem is- the bearing on the backside was broken to pcs. I guess I will go buy parts to rebuild it , pack it, and get back to the lake!


----------



## ben2go (Jul 7, 2009)

Good werk.Glad I mentioned the BFH. :LOL2:


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 8, 2009)

I will be using the BFH in many more applications.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 8, 2009)

> I will be using the BFH in many more applications.



every man should own atleast 2 :mrgreen:


----------



## rcgreat (Jul 8, 2009)

I have four in three diferent sizes depending on state of mind


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how many times brute force is the solution to all things mechanical?


----------

